# Barbie Kidded! Pictures added! Bottom of pg1...



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Barbie is due today, and no babies so far. She kidded on 150 last year with a single doeling, about midday. Well this year she's not following the same pattern. So far her udder is still tiny, or was last time I checked her around 3pm. She is finally softening her ligaments though, but last check they weren't gone yet. 

Hope she has a doe or two in there. We've had a bucky year so far so a couple does would be lovely.  Think pink!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

She is still a baking - :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

Bake those little doelings up good for me.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

hope you get some pretty :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :dance: !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

thinking pink....... :girl: :girl:

Some does are stubborn... and just want to torture us ....and make us all wait..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

Is this the gorgeous black doe? I bet she'll be giving you :girl: :girl: this time around....and in the next 2 days.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

Sending some of my doeling luck over your way. I was bombarded with does this year. Next year is going to stink figuring out who to cut back on. I know 3 for sure that will be available for sell after they freshen-Essie, Edie, and Eileen. I'd like to keep Scrumptous' does if they freshen nicely since I dont have Scrumptous anymore  . Kadisha, Kalily, Kelsey, Kora, and Rose will likely stay around for awhile.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 150... where's my babies???*

Yep, Barbie is the nearly solid black Caear's Villa doe. Her doeling last year was also black with a few white spots but mostly black.

She's on 151 today, udder was a tiny bit bigger this morning and she has no ligaments but she's not completely mush yet. I bet you she'll be mush this evening with a bigger udder and then kid in the wee morning hours. Uh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barbie day 151... where's my babies???*

Sweet Gum Minis....you may be right.....it sounds soon anyway...... :wink:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Barbie day 151... where's my babies???*

I've had a few go into the 150s this year, which is unusual. Singles, all of them. Good luck! Hope she doesn't keep you up all night!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Barbie day 151... where's my babies???*

I hope she kids soon! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie day 151... where's my babies???*

She kidded around 8pm last night with you guessed it..... a single buck. Yes 7 girls and 12 boys this year so far. Could be worse I guess. He came out backwards and was stuck at the shoulders so I had to pull a good bit to get him out or he would have suffocated. He was very stunned at birth, but after an hour or so he started walking and nursed on his own. This morning he's like a normal kid. Getting ready to go down and see him and get some pictures. He's a flashy broken buckskin. Barbie is a great mother as always. Both are doing great!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!*

Congrats :stars: There must be somethig in the air.. it seems everyone is having a large amount of bucks born.. Can't wait to see photos!! At least she didn't make you stay up all night long

Jennah


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barbie Kidded!*

Here he is! His dam is Caesar's Villa PB Baby Barbie and sire is J-Nels SQ River Birch. Barbie's doe last year was named SGM S Mariposa (after the Barbie doll) so I thought about naming this little guy SGM RB Baby Boomer and calling him Boomer. LOL I think it suits him. 

So here's Boomer...


































Flashy isn't he?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So flashy. He's a regular patchwork of colors.  Congrats on a safe birth and a beautiful baby :boy: 

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ......so adorable........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

She didn't keep you up all night hooray!

He is AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Omg! I love his color, but you know me. I  buckskin. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy little guy! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

He is a real looker huh??? What a handsome guy!!

Jennah


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is flashy!!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty!  There seems to be a lot of bucks and buckskins.  Not here though. 
Congrats! :stars: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> Pretty!  There seems to be a lot of bucks and buckskins.  Not here though.
> Congrats! :stars: :boy:


Yes that's true especially for me this year.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful baby!! congrats


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I know, who did the "doe dance" because it sure has been a doeling year here.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't have a doe year every year so I guess we're just paying our dues.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)




----------

